# Can't reach web site from Comcast



## morac

I'm not sure why, but if I use my home Xfinity connection this web site never loads. I had to switch to using my AT&T mobile connection to get it to load. I can ping the site from Comcast, but the web site just never responds. 

I get the same IP address from both so it's not some kind of DNS issue: 146.148.70.132

Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Mike Lang

I'm on Comcast with no issues.


----------



## morac

Well this is weird I suddenly couldn't connect from AT&T anymore (it would hang). I switched back to Comcast and it worked again. I have no idea what's going on. 

It seems like I can access it as long as I don't open the site in Tapatalk, if I do I can't even get in via Safari.

Either that or the site is bouncing.


----------



## morac

Now I'm confused as it loads in Tapatalk too. I have no idea what was going on, but it appeared the entire site was down for hours (though it wasn't) but now it works


----------



## David Bott

We seem to have something going on server side and are trying to find the issue. But it was a different issues that was reported with 404 errors being given from the server and not that it just does not respond. 

In our logs we do not see that the site was down for hours as we have watchdog scripts checking the site every 5 mins.


----------



## morac

It's happening again. I can't get to the site over Wifi. Need to switch to LTE.


----------



## morac

And it's working again.


----------



## David Bott

Sorry, I see nothing weird and it seems it is only you or we would have a lot more messages about it.

BTW...What I mentioned above would not have applied you with the other issue.


----------



## morac

I'm not sure why, but I'm still seeing this periodically. It won't work for awhile and then it will.

What's odd is I can ping the web site's address without any issue, but attempting to connect via a web browser never gets a response and it eventually times out. What's stranger is that my neighbor has an XfinityWiFi hotspot generating and if I jump on that, I can get in just fine (and with 3 fewer hops for some reason).

I doubt it's my connection since the only web site I have a problem with is this one.

I looked at the headers while it was working and I see a lot of 301 and 304 responses with the server listed as "Sucuri/Cloudproxy".

Looking that up brings me to https://kb.sucuri.net/cloudproxy/index which appears to be some kind of firewall software. Is your site protected by a firewall? If so it seems to be periodically ignoring requests from me. I have no idea why.

Edit:

Found a thread about someone seeing "Sucuri/Cloudproxy" pages. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=530467

BTW, I VPNed into my work's network and while there are still 301 and 304 headers, there's also a few 200 headers as well.


----------



## Mike Lang

Scroll down on any page...


----------



## morac

Ok so does Sucuri periodically just blacklist ip addresses or something? It's basically like I'm being firewalled periodically and then it just starts working again.

If I give you my ip address, can you tell if it's being blocked at times?


----------



## Hank

Not that this is or was the problem -- just an interesting tidbit.. but several years ago, suddenly not a single RoadRunner subscriber could access my website. Ping and traceroute worked fine, which is what all the local NOCs would try and give up saying it was a problem with my website... when the ONLY people who couldn't reach my site were folks using RR. I couldn't get anywhere with RR customer service since I WASN'T A CUSTOMER! (WTF, really??). This went on for days until I found a WG user who knows someone who works at RR to look into it. Also, I'd guess that after getting between 30 and 50 irate customers all complaining about the same thing, they finally decided to take a look. 

They were highly skeptical it was anything on their end, but we could prove it (but the fact that ping and traceroute worked really messed them up). Turns out that they had ONE misconfigured router that was mis-routing the return packets to the users JUST FROM MY WEBSITE. Nobody could figure out why that was happening, but they were able to fix it after about a week, and then instantly, all RR customers could access the site again.


----------



## morac

Thanks, but that doesn't seem likely to be the issue since changing to a different up IP address seems to resolve the issue. My theory is that Sucuri is temporarily blacklisting my up address for some reason since it will suddenly stop working and then suddenly start. Plus I've seen it on both Comcast and AT&T. 

I'd think it was related to Tapatalk (using beta version) except I've never seen the problem at my workplace.


----------



## Hank

morac said:


> Thanks, but that doesn't seem likely to be the issue .


I know, I wasn't saying that, which is why I started with: "_Not that this is or was the problem -- just an interesting tidbi_t."

The thread title is: "_Can't reach web site from Comcast_" which is actually something that can be a valid problem.


----------



## morac

Blacklisted again. I wish I knew why since it forces me to use mobile data to access the site. I will say it seems to always happen when using Tapatalk, though I primarily use that.

Edit: and the blacklist was lifted again.


----------



## HerronScott

morac said:


> I'm not sure why, but I'm still seeing this periodically. It won't work for awhile and then it will.
> 
> What's odd is I can ping the web site's address without any issue, but attempting to connect via a web browser never gets a response and it eventually times out.


I've seen this occasionally as well and most recently this morning and lost a post due to the timeout. I could ping the site successfully but any attempt to open the webpage resulted in a 404. After a while, I was able to get back to the forums again.

Scott


----------



## morac

I've been blacklisted at my office now. That's the first time that's every happened.

It's only blacklisting my phone though, not my PC. Even though both are going through the same external firewall/proxy, they are getting different ip addresses. Again switching to LTE works around the blacklist.

I wish the web site would return something when this happens instead of just never sending a response until the browser times out.

Edit:

And we're back.


----------



## morac

And black listed again. Having to use LTE to get to web site. I think this might be related to Tapatalk or something. It seems to happen when I use it. Maybe it's making too many connections in too short a time and triggering some kind of DOS firewall, but if that's the case the threshold is set way too low.

Edit:

Lasted 15 minutes this time. I wonder if this is related to all the double posts I'm seeing in various threads?


----------



## morac

I've been blacklisted several times today on multiple Wifi networks, including right now. It happens almost immediately after opening Tapatalk. If Tapatalk is triggering some kind of DOS firewall black hole, the threshold is set way too low.


----------



## morac

I haven't posted about this lately, but it's still happening at least once a week. 

I have to use a VPN to access the forum until the lockout expires.


----------



## LoREvanescence

morac said:


> I haven't posted about this lately, but it's still happening at least once a week.
> 
> I have to use a VPN to access the forum until the lockout expires.


Since getting comcast 6 weeks ago I have noticed this issue about once a week and when it happens it happens for a few hours at a time.

I keep getting where when ever I click a link to navigate the forums, or refresh the browser window it just goes to a blank white page and a progress bar that doesn't move. It can sit on the blank white page for 5 minutes before loading the forum all at once.

It's so annoying.


----------



## LoREvanescence

Anyone else experiencing this issue ever experience this?

If the tab for TCF is stuck one a white page loading for ever and I hit the x to stop if from loading and refresh it the tab in Safari becomes completely unresponsive. You can no longer refresh, access the address bar, right click and so on.

But you can switch between tabs still and the other tabs act like nothing is wrong, normal operation and load pages instantly. 

Sometimes webkit will crash on my iMac from this issue with TFC.


I have had cases where TFC is completely unresponsive for up to 10 minutes before I can access it / continue on as normally. It doesn't just happen in Safari, I have noticed this in Chrome too (not the unresponsiveness, just the it takes this page for ever to load).


However, I have noticed that accessing the forum via Forum Runner or Tapa Talk from iOS on Comcast via WiFi does not experience this issue. It's only when viewing in the browser.


----------



## Mike Lang

There haven't been any recent emails complaining of connectivity issues.


----------



## LoREvanescence

Mike Lang said:


> There haven't been any recent emails complaining of connectivity issues.


Since moving and getting Comcast December 31st I have consistently been having connectivity issues with TFC and only TFC.

I have actually had to switch over to my AT&T hotspot at times to be able to access the forums. They don't load via Comcast (takes 5 minutes or so each link click to pull up the page) but work fine on AT&T LTE.

Also as I noted. This issue is only access by the web browser. Apps like Tapatalk on a iPad on Comcast have no connectivity issues.

It's really strange.


----------



## LoREvanescence

Well, this is new.

Getting this this morning now as well. The page will load for 5+ minutes with no progress and either give a error from Safari saying the connection was unexpectedly dropped for the server or this error message form Bulletin:


----------



## HerronScott

LoREvanescence said:


> Well, this is new.
> 
> Getting this this morning now as well. The page will load for 5+ minutes with no progress and either give a error from Safari saying the connection was unexpectedly dropped for the server or this error message form Bulletin:


Pulling up posts has been slow this morning for me as well. I also got the server too busy vBulletin error message at one point as well.

At least this morning, it seems to be a server issue.

Scott


----------



## morac

LoREvanescence said:


> Also as I noted. This issue is only access by the web browser. Apps like Tapatalk on a iPad on Comcast have no connectivity issues.
> 
> It's really strange.


Sounds like a problem with your browser. When I have the problem, nothing works, including Tapatalk. It's like all my requests go into a black hole. If I wait about 15 minutes it starts working again.


----------



## LoREvanescence

morac said:


> Sounds like a problem with your browser. When I have the problem, nothing works, including Tapatalk. It's like all my requests go into a black hole. If I wait about 15 minutes it starts working again.


I was thinking that at first, but the problem also happens in Chrome.

It even happens in Safari on my iPad and iPhone. But Tapatalk just works for me.

Edit: And your right. It usually lasts about 15 minutes then everything works again full speed. I get the issue 2 to 3 times a day I think.


----------



## David Bott

Today we have been getting hit by brute force login attempts which means thousands of requests a second. Once our Securi detects it, it shuts them down but that can take time based on the number of IP's used. If too many come in, the server gets overloaded and then shuts it's own doors and thus the message you had seen until the load drops.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

David Bott said:


> Today we have been getting hit by brute force login attempts which means thousands of requests a second. Once our Securi detects it, it shuts them down but that can take time based on the number of IP's used. If too many come in, the server gets overloaded and then shuts it's own doors and thus the message you had seen until the load drops.


That explains what happened about 45 minutes ago.


----------



## morac

It was particularly bad today. I got blacklisted twice at home (including right now) and once at work. I'm convinced Tapatalk is involved someone (running release version now), but this forum is the only one I've ever encountered this problem on.


----------



## morac

This had gone away for awhile, but it's back with a vengeance. I'm being blacklisted every time I try to use Tapatalk. I'm guessing it has something to do with using an outdated plugin.

Fortunately switching over to VPN is a work around, but it's really annoying that I have to do that. This is the only forum of the about 5 I read that I ever have to do that.


----------



## Hank

I'm not sure how Tapatalk plays into it at all. I've never had any problems with it on TCF (not on Comcast).


----------



## morac

Well my IP address now seems to be permanently black listed. I can't get to TiVoCommunity.com from my home (Comcast) on any device unless I use a VPN or cellular data connection. 

It used to unblock after 15 minutes, but now it's not. 

How can I get my IP address unblocked?


----------



## Mike Lang

What IP address? 146.148.70.132?

That's not blocked by TCF.

If Sucuri is blocking it, they'd be doing it on every site they protect. 

Their number is 18888730817.


----------



## morac

That's the IP address of the VPN I was using so I could post (now using mobile). I'll try the Sucuri number since it's probably then, even though TCF is the only site I've ever had an issue with.


----------

